# Using NCB over 2yrs old?



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi guys,

does anyone know of any insurer who accepts NCB from over 2 years old? Mine ended 12/2011 which is 7yrs NCB on my old car which I don't really want to lose.

anyone know of any insurer? will call my old one tomorrow to check.

Cheers


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i thought they lasted for upto 3 years? could be wrong wity that one though


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.carinsuranceexplained.co...ims-bonus-ncb-and-no-claims-discount-ncd.html



www.carinsuranceexplained.com said:


> *How Long Is No Claims Bonus Valid For?*
> Most insurers require that your NCB certificate must have been issued in the last 2 to 3 years. If you have 5 years no claims bonus, but then don't drive for 3 or 4 years, it is likely you won't have any NCB when you start driving again.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Almost everyone is 2 years now, even Aviva change to 2 years recently.

AXA sometimes accept up to 3 years, although i don't think they will Direct any more, but i'm sure they do through the Broker market.

Co-op will accept NCB up to 3 years old - http://ask.co-operativeinsurance.co.uk/help/car_insurance/evidence

I don't know of any others.

You are restricted with choice for the first year, but obviously come next year, subject to no accidents or claims, you will have current NCB so the whole market will be back open to you.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, will give Co-op a shout


----------

